# buffedCast 488 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (15. Februar 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Tank_jr (16. Februar 2016)

Grüß euch

 

1. Im letzten MMORE Cast wurde aus Zeitgründen nichts mehr zu den Berufen in Legion gesagt. Könnt ihr etwas darüber berichten?

2. Im Blizz-Forum brennt bei dem Thema "Zweitskillung" die Luft. Sie wird ja abgeschafft und man bekommt die "Drittskillung". Das Umskillen soll immer was kosten. Einige finden das unsinnig und andere wollen 50.000 Gold dafür berechnen. --->  http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/17289020903

2 a) Ich kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen, wenn due Dualskillung wegfällt, wie ich von Tank auf DD umschalte. Wie soll das funktionieren?

2 b) Was denkt ihr darüber?

 

LG


----------

